# Sound Site!



## Inaki2 (May 18, 2004)

Albeit this is a wonderfull site, you may wanna check out Prosoundmixer (www.prosoundmixer.com), I'm the moderator for the Studio Sound board, and it offers some cool info. Not a lot of people in there yet, but the site is relatively new (ie: we need people!!!!!)
The site is only sound oriented, but it has contact wth some big names from the touring industry, just another source of info four you starving kids!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## avkid (May 19, 2004)

i am not starving thank you very much


----------



## Les (May 19, 2004)

Im sure it was just a figure of speech. lol. I'll recommend the site for my non-CB friends.


----------



## UnknownSoldier (May 20, 2004)

lol i joined  i figured it would provide useful if i had questions.


----------



## avkid (May 21, 2004)

i joined too, good site


----------



## brad (May 22, 2004)

Hello All
I'm one of the founders of ProSoundMixer.com
I just want to say thank you for all your attention the last few days. ProSoundMixer is ran by the members so let us know if we can help ControlBooth.

Brad

PS. Very cool site you all have here..


----------



## brad (Jul 24, 2005)

Don't forget to stop by ProSoundMixer and leave a comment or start a topic.

http://www.prosoundmixer.com

Brad


----------



## avkid (Jul 24, 2005)

I very much enjoy the site, although it is not as active as I would like it to be, so join and post!!!


----------



## brad (Jul 24, 2005)

avkid said:


> I very much enjoy the site, although it is not as active as I would like it to be, so join and post!!!



Thanks for the great words and I also agree it would be more fun with more people. Please pass the word everyone..


----------

